# Baldur's Gate Trilogy u. Big World Project



## Anac (14. November 2010)

Hallo pcgames-Community und Rollenspielliebhaber!

ich will hier ein bisschen Werbung machen für die wohl beste Rollenspiel-Reihe aller Zeiten, die man mittlerweile in noch gewaltigerem Umfang erleben kann. Vor kurzem kam auf pcgames.de eine Reihe über die besten/aktivsten Moddingcommunities und auch Baldur's Gate wurde dabei genannt, jedoch blieb die größte Leistung der IE-Modder (IE = Infinity Engine) unerwähnt: Das "Big World Project" aufbauend auf der Mod "Baldur's Gate Trilogy". Daher hier eine kleine Vorstellung des Projekts, da mir scheint, dass das gar nicht so weit bekannt ist   
Die internationale, aber auch die deutsche IE-Moddingcommunity ist übrigens immer noch sehr aktiv und es wird an vielen weiteren Mods gewerkelt. Links zu alldem findet ihr ganz unten.

*Worum handelt es sich?*
Kurz gesagt: Ihr könnt nun Baldur's Gate I + Addon "Legenden der Schwertküste" und Baldur's Gate II - Schatten von Amn + Addon "Thron des Bhaal" und je nach Wahl mit über 300 Mods alles in einem Spiel ohne Unterbrechung erleben. Die "Widescreen-Mod" bietet zudem die Möglichkeit das Ganze in jeder denkbaren modernen Auflösung (ohne Verzerrung oder schwarze Ränder) zu spielen (bei mir z.B. 1366x76.

*Was ist Baldur's Gate Trilogy (BGT)?*
BGT ist eine Mod, die den gesamten Inhalt von Baldur's Gate 1 in Baldur's Gate 2 einfügt. Ihr könnt also BG1 in der Engine von BG2 spielen, mit allen neuen Funktionen, Regeln, Charakterklassen und Spells. Gleichzeitig wird ein lücken- und stufenloser Übergang zwischen Baldur's Gate 1 u. 2 geschaffen, sodass ihr die ganze Saga am Stück spielen könnt.

*Was ist das Big World Project (BWP)?*
Das BWP ist keine Mod im herkömmlichen Sinne, sondern ein Installer, der dafür sorgt, dass alle erschienenen Mods für BG1 und BG2 ohne Komplikationen untereinander installiert werden können. D.h. früher konnte man nur eine Handvoll Mods manuell installieren, deren Kompatibilität geklärt war. Nun können alle Mods zu einer "Mega-Mod-Installation" zusammengefügt werden. Basis für das BWP ist die Installation von Baldur's Gate Trilogy.

Der Installer bietet ein praktisches Menü, in dem man per Häckchen die gewünschten Modifikation auswählen kann. Diese werden dann automatisch heruntergeladen, entpackt und dann installiert. Wer mit den einzelnen  Mods nicht sonderlich vertraut ist kann außerdem voreingestellte Auswahlen nutzen, z.B. "Nur deutschsprachige Mods installieren" oder die "Standardinstallation", die nur qualitativ spielenswerte und bugfreie Mods installiert.

*Welche Mods gibt es?*
Es gibt eine unglaubliche Bandbreite an unterschiedlichen Modifikationen. Die Anzahl der Mods liegt mittlerweile bei über 300, auch wenn es natürlich Qualitätsunterschiede gibt. Der BWP-Installer hilft, für jeden Geschmack die richtigen Mods zu finden.
Es gibt viele neue NPCs, die nicht selten mehr Inhalt haben als die Original-NPCs, es gibt zusätzliche Inhalte für die Original-NPCs (Gespräche, Romanzen, Quests), es gibt große und kleine Questmods, neue Items und Spells, neue Gebiete, die es zu erkunden gilt, neue Kreaturen. Ebenso gibt es kosmetische Veränderungen am 
Originalspiel, Regelveränderungen und zahlreiche Verbesserungen. Die deutschen Texte wurden nochmal hinsichtlich Rechtschreib- und inhaltlichen Fehlern komplett überarbeitet. Auch die Charakter- Levelgrenze des Orignals wurde aufgehoben usw.


*Einige Mods als Beispiele:*

_Ascalons Breagar:_
Breagar ist ein NPC des deutschen Modders Ascalon. Er ist ein guter Zwergenkämpfer, der vom Beginn an in BG1 bis zum Ende von Thron des Bhaal in der Gruppe mitgenommen werden kann. Er bietet während des ganzen Durchlaufs umfangreiche Gespräche mit dem Spieler und den anderen NPCs in der Gruppe und bringt verschiedene neue Quests mit. 

_Ajantis NPC:_
Diese Mod holt den aus BG1 bekannten Paladin Ajantis nach BG2, sodass er dem Spieler als Begleiter erhalten bleibt. Dabei sind umfangreiche Gespräche mit den BG2-NPCs sowie Quests inbegriffen.

_BG1 Unfinished Business u. Unfinished Business (BG2):_
Diesen beiden Mods liegt dieselbe Idee zugrunde. Sie restaurieren Inhalte, die es nicht in die finalen Versionen der Spiele geschafft haben und sie führen offene Handlungsenden fort. Kurzum sie beseitigen alle offenen Baustellen, die die Entwickler damals zurückgelassen haben. Dabei konnten die Modder auf Unterstützung und Hinweise der Entwickler zurückgreifen.

_BG1 NPC Project:_
BG2 begeisterte Rollenspieler seinerzeit auch gerade wegen der hohen Interaktion zwischen den Gruppenmitgliedern, den vielen Gesprächen usw. Im Vergleich dazu wirken die NPCs des älteren BG1 etwas farblos und sind mehr "stumme" Begleiter. Das BG1 Npc Project ändert dies. Alle BG1-Charaktere erhalten Gespräche untereinander, wie aus BG2 bekannt. Dazu kommen einige Quests und Romanzen mit bestimmten NPCs.

_Dark Side of the Swordcoast:_
Dies ist quasi der Urvater aller BG-Mods und erschien noch vor der Veröffentlichung von BG2. Es gibt neue NPCs, Gebiete, eine Haupt- und mehrere Nebenquests. Zwar finden sich auf Grund des Alters der Mod einige "Krankheiten", aber es bleibt eine große Bereicherung für den BG1-Abschnitt.
*
*_IEP Extended Banters:
_Diese Mod erweitert die Dialoge der BG2-NPCs auf mal humorvolle, mal ernste Weise. Die Beziehungen der NPCs untereinandere wie auch zum Spieler werden vertieft.

_Swordcoast Strategems I + II:
_Diese Mod verbessert die Scripts der Gegner, sodass sie "intelligenter" agieren und die Kämpfe abwechslungsreicher, aber auch etwas schwerer werden.


So, hier beende ich die Liste von einzelnen Beispielen, obwohl es noch so viele Mods gäbe, die unbedingt erwähnenswert wären   


*Links:

**Big World Project:*
 Kerzenburgforum  (Deutsches Forum des Big World Project, Modding)
 Mod-Wiki  (Dt. Wiki mit Liste aller verfügbaren Mods)
 Einstieg ins BWP  (Erste Schritte u. Installation)
*IE-Modding Allgemein:
*
 Rosenranken.org   (Deutsches Forum für Modding (u.a.), Heimat einiger Mods und Modder)
 Gibberlings Three  (engl. Seite u. Forum mit vielen Mods)
 Pocket Plane Group  (engl. Seite u. Forum mit vielen Mods)
 Spellhold Studios  (engl. Seite u. Forum mit vielen Mods)
Soweit erstmal, hoffe ich konnte bei einigen das Interesse für die Baldur's Gate Saga (wieder-)erwecken    

Gruß Jarl


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2010)

Tolle Sache    aber eine frage: welche Grundspiele braucht man dafür? Wenn man zb die addons nicht hat: kann man die MOd dann überhaupt nutzen?


----------



## Anac (14. November 2010)

Du brauchst beide Spiele + beide Addons 


Baldurs Gate + Legenden der Schwertküste
Baldurs Gate 2 - Schatten von Amn + Thron des Bhaal
Allerdings kannst du beide mittlerweile im Gesamtpaket für 3/4/5 Euro, wenn überhaupt, bei Ebay kaufen.
z.B.
 die "Black Isle Compilation". Da hast du die Icewind Dale Teile dann 
auch gleich mit dabei, aber auch eizlen dürfte das nichts mehr kosten


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

jo, schon klar - wollte halt wissen, ob ich das extra noch besorgen muss - hätt ja sein können, dass es auch ohne geht und für die Mod dann die addon-Inhalte nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. November 2010)

Genial. 
Nur wann soll ich das alles spielen.


----------



## Anac (16. November 2010)

Oh ja, von Anfang bis Ende dauert es wirklich lange, aber wo kriegt man heute sonst RPGs mit soviel Atmosphäre und Inhalt


----------



## Kaeksch (16. November 2010)

Da hast recht. Hab von beiden die Riesenpakete plu Icewind Dale Ultimate Collection als Schrein im Regal zu stehn.
Wann kommt denn die Mod raus? Dann hab ich mal wieder nen Grund das zu installieren.


----------



## Anac (16. November 2010)

Das Big World Project ist schon seit Jahren draußen, mittlerweile in der Version 9.5. Unter obigem Link "Einstieg ins BWP" findest du die nötigen Informationen und Anleitungen, um die Installation vorzubereiten. Ehe man BG1 und BG2 installiert, dort unbedingt reinsehen  Gibt nämlich ein bisschen was zu beachten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. November 2010)

Anac schrieb:


> Oh ja, von Anfang bis Ende dauert es wirklich lange, aber wo kriegt man heute sonst RPGs mit soviel Atmosphäre und Inhalt


  
Da haste Recht. 

Eine Frage: In BG wurde von den Programmierern die Levelgrenze recht niedrig angesetzt, Level 8 afaik ohne Addon, inwiefern wirkt es sich auf das Balancing des ersten Teils aus, wenn diese Grenze wegfällt? Sind spezielle Anpassungen an den Gegnern gemacht wurden, sodass es nicht zu leicht wird?


----------



## Anac (16. November 2010)

Das Aufheben der Erfahrungspunktegrenze wirkt sich auf die Originalspielinhalte zunächstmal nur geringfügig aus, weil du ohnehin nicht viel weiter hättest aufsteigen können (vielleicht ein Level höher, ka). Alles andere hängt damit zusammen, was du für eine BWP-Installation vorgenommen hast. Wenn du nur kleinere Questmods und NPC-Mods installierst und auf die großen Quest-Mods verzichtest (die viele neue Gebiete, Monster und natürlich auch Erfahrungspunkte bringen), dann wird sich das Balancing nicht großartig vom Original unterscheiden. 
Wenn du auch große Questmods installierst, gibt es die Möglichkeit das mit dem "BP-Balancer" wieder etwas auszugleichen und außerdem gibt es ja auch Mods die die Kämpfe grundsätzlich kniffliger machen oder neue harte Begegnungen einfügen und so das ganze wiederrum ausgleichen...

Sieh am Besten ins Modwiki oder lass dich im Kerzenburgforum beraten. Da haben viele wesentlich mehr Ahnung als ich   

Persönlich würde ich von den großen Questmods empfehlen:

BG1:  

Lure of the Sirene's Call
The Grey Clan Episode I: In Candlelight
(Dark Side of the Swordcoast evtl.)
BG2:

Assassinations
Tales of Anegh
Tower of Deception
Tales of the Deep Gardens
Innershade
(The Darkest Day evtl.)
Grundsätzlich lass dich nicht von der gewaltigen Anzahl der Mods erschlagen. Wenn du das BigWorldSetup zur Installation startest und die "Standardinstallation" wählst wird dir schon viel abgenommen. Das ist eine Auswahl von wirklich empfehlenswerten Mods, die a) qualitativ ok sind und b) das Balancing nicht allzusehr beeinträchtigen. Damit kann man nicht viel falsch machen   

Gruß


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. November 2010)

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (17. November 2010)

Gefährlich, absolut gefährlich... Diese Spiele darf ich nicht anfangen, zu gut, zu langandauernd...
Nur wer seeeeeeeeehr viel Zeit hat, sollte diese Spiele (nochmal) installieren. Oder es darf ihm/ihr nichts ausmachen, mal ein Spiel über 300 Spielstd., also über ein halbes Jahr lang zu spielen.


----------



## Anac (25. November 2010)

Ja, BG1 und BG2 + etwaige Mods dauert schon recht lange, aber wenn man 
die Spiel schonmal gespielt hat, brauch man nicht mehr soo lange, wie 
beim ersten Durchlauf. Das relativiert sich etwas, außerdem empfiehlt es
 sich, in der Konfiguration die Framerate von 30 auf 38-40 hochzusetzen.
 Dann läuft alles etwas schneller ohne, dass es unnatürlich wirkt


----------



## Filzlaus (17. Dezember 2010)

Sehr coole Sache! Habs gleich mal meinem Bruder empfohlen, der großer BG-Fan ist (und auch schon einige Mods ausprobiert hat). Ich selbst spiele derzeit eher League of Legends (siehe Sig), aber wenn ich mal wieder sehr viel Zeit habe, probier ich das auch gern aus. Baldurs Gate rockt  Eins meiner ersten Spiele!


----------



## Solon25 (12. März 2011)

Ich hab schon angefangen mir das vorzubereiten. Nur frage ich mich, welche CD muss am Ende zum Spielen im LW liegen? Besitze _"BG-1 Die Saga"_ und _"BG-2 Das Epos"_. 

Wieviel Platz nimmt am Ende das Backup ein, welches ja mit dem BWP angefertigt werden kann?

Besten Dank (für Speis' und Trank)


----------



## Anac (14. März 2011)

Die "BG2 Thron des Bhaal" - CD, da beide Spiele ja durch BGT in der Engine von BG2 gespielt werden, d.h. der BG1-Inhalt wird nach BG2 rüberkopiert und eingefügt.

In diesem Thread erhältst du eine genaue Anleitung, wie du deinen BWP-Installation vorbereiten musst


----------



## Solon25 (14. März 2011)

Anac schrieb:


> Die "BG2 Thron des Bhaal" - CD.


Besten Dank, hätte mich schon fast bei Kerzenburg registriert ^^



> In diesem Thread erhältst du eine genaue Anleitung, wie du deinen BWP-Installation vorbereiten musst


Der Link schlummert schon einige Jahre in meinen Bookmarks  Hab's schon abgeschrieben


----------



## Anac (17. März 2011)

Solon25 schrieb:


> Besten Dank, hätte mich schon fast bei Kerzenburg registriert ^^


Das kann nie schaden


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Hail to the RPG-King, Baby!


----------

